# Seperation Anxiety (warning: long post!)



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi All, 

I just brought home my 4.5 month old standard, Winnie. Up until now, she has been with the breeder and 10 other pups 24/7. I have a few days off of work, and so far acclimating her has been really easy. The only issue we seem to have is seperation anxiety. She can't seem to be away from my boyfriend or myself without wailing and barking. We live in an apartment and the crying, whining and barking worries me. Anyone have any tips for how to help her seperation anxiety? We have been trying short spurts of putting her in the crate or pen and walking away and coming back to reward her when she is quiet - but it doesn't seem to be helping. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You are on the right track. To begin with reward calmness even if it last only a second or two and work your way up from there. What helped Swizzle is I would give him a raw bone when I would leave. A nice raw bones works wonders.


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks CT_Girl! We've had some advancements in the last day, but she isn't food driven at all yet which is making things difficult. We are going to just keep at it!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you tried raw, Swizzle finds it very motivating?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Are you covering her crate? Some pooches find comfort in being in a den.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi take a look on YouTube for channel Kikopup. She has a video called 'home alone' I think. I'm sorry I can't give you a direct link, I'm at work and my internet connection is crappy. Lots of luck and patience. It must be difficult forr your PUP and YOU. :baby::Cry::biggrin:


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with the pheromone collar? It is supposed to smell like the pheromone their mother produces to calm the puppy. It might offer some help with the training.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweetp said:


> Has anyone had experience with the pheromone collar? It is supposed to smell like the pheromone their mother produces to calm the puppy. It might offer some help with the training.


I used in the past with my previous dog who was terrified of fireworks, during the fireworks season (from early november up until after christmas) people here keep letting them off anytime day or night. It helped. It didn't make him ignore them completely, but it helped him to cope and calm him down much faster than when he hasn't had it on.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rachel76 said:


> Hi take a look on YouTube for channel Kikopup. She has a video called 'home alone' I think. I'm sorry I can't give you a direct link, I'm at work and my internet connection is crappy. Lots of luck and patience. It must be difficult forr your PUP and YOU. :baby::Cry::biggrin:


I like that training approach too, here's the link.
How to train your dog to be left alone- clicker training - YouTube


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweetp said:


> Has anyone had experience with the pheromone collar? It is supposed to smell like the pheromone their mother produces to calm the puppy. It might offer some help with the training.


One of our friends uses the DAP diffuser (Dog Appeasing Pheromone diffuser, available at amazon and pet stores Amazon.com: DAP Diffuser: Pet Supplies) for her Shih Tzu when they stay at hotels. She says it seems to calm him some from being hyper-alert and pacing because of unfamiliar noises in the hallway.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Patricia McConnell also has a great pamphlet on dealing with Separation Anxiety.

Amazon.com: I'll be Home Soon: How to Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety. eBook: Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D.: Kindle Store


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweetp said:


> Has anyone had experience with the pheromone collar? It is supposed to smell like the pheromone their mother produces to calm the puppy. It might offer some help with the training.


I haven't ever heard of this - only citranella collars for barking. We are going to keep trying. It seems that she is fine being put in the pen and left by anyone else BUT me. She's been great for my parents, but when I did it this morning (I recorded her while I was gone) she barked the whole 15 minutes I was gone. I think it may take time. Her world is turned upside down at the moment!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

dumb question here: do you have something you've worn in her crate - like a shirt or maybe a towel you've used but haven't washed? i'm coming out of left field here, but your comment about her being fine when crated by someone else just makes me wonder if something like that would help a bit, so she associates being in the crate as still being with you. just wondering out loud here.


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

patk said:


> dumb question here: do you have something you've worn in her crate - like a shirt or maybe a towel you've used but haven't washed? i'm coming out of left field here, but your comment about her being fine when crated by someone else just makes me wonder if something like that would help a bit, so she associates being in the crate as still being with you. just wondering out loud here.


I have been leaving her with either a scarf that I usually wear daily or my coat. Something that has my distinct smell on it. It initially helped a little, but the effect has seemed to wear off...


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> Hi take a look on YouTube for channel Kikopup. She has a video called 'home alone' I think. I'm sorry I can't give you a direct link, I'm at work and my internet connection is crappy. Lots of luck and patience. It must be difficult forr your PUP and YOU. :baby::Cry::biggrin:


Wow, thank you for introducing me to Kikopup - such an amazing resource!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My mother uses the pheromone collar on her dog in the car because she gets too anxious and it does help. I also have a friend with a spitz who got so anxious after her other dog died because she was not used to being alone and it seemed to help her as well. I would say they are well worth a try.

Raven cried in the crate the first couple nights (she is 16 weeks tomorrow and we got her 2 weeks ago) but poodles are so smart she quickly learned that the crate was ok and and she makes it up to 8 hrs through the night now! I do have a dark drape over the sides with ends open for air circulation so she can't see people if we have to walk around at night, because her crate is in the living room.

Raven does still cry for a few minutes if I have to crate her during the day but she stops fairly quickly. I have listened from the porch to make sure it didn't go on and on.


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Raven cried in the crate the first couple nights (she is 16 weeks tomorrow and we got her 2 weeks ago) but poodles are so smart she quickly learned that the crate was ok and and she makes it up to 8 hrs through the night now! I do have a dark drape over the sides with ends open for air circulation so she can't see people if we have to walk around at night said:


> Winnie does well in the crate and goes in without a fuss and sleeps through the whole night. She has gotten a little bit better at being in the pen and now actually goes in there by herself to hang out which just goes to show that she is feeling more comfortable in there. I think it'll just take a little time, but we are considering the pheromone collar if it continues to be an issue. She has been with us only 6 days, so she is just getting acclimated I think. Last night we had our first time being alone in the pen for about 15 minutes and she whined a little but never went crazy like before which is definite improvement!


----------

